
Ask HN: What happened to YC Macro? - v3gas
Apparently, Macro, which was supposed to be a publication, just redirects to the YC Blog.<p>(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;themacro.com&#x2F;)
======
dangrossman
I got "The Monday Morning Macro" in my e-mail on Monday:
[http://eepurl.com/crTJG1](http://eepurl.com/crTJG1)

The subscribe link at the top of the YC Blog points to the same mailing list.
You could infer that the separate name has been dropped.

~~~
v3gas
Thanks!

